# “Chill” mode impact on performance



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone do or want to do a 0-60 test with the car in Chill mode? Would like to see some numbers on how much the car is hobbled using it!
Thx.


----------



## summerfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone do or want to do a 0-60 test with the car in Chill mode? Would like to see some numbers on how much the car is hobbled using it!
> Thx.


LOL.. Does it matter? The idea is to hobble the car to keep people from running into things like buildings, garages, swimming pools, and other cars.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

summerfun said:


> LOL.. Does it matter? The idea is to hobble the car to keep people from running into things like buildings, garages, swimming pools, and other cars.


LOL..sure it does! Everything about this car matters!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone do or want to do a 0-60 test with the car in Chill mode? Would like to see some numbers on how much the car is hobbled using it!
> Thx.


I've tried Chill Mode for two accelerations. My initial impression is that it tries to replicate the delay that most ICE cars have upon initial acceleration. It felt like a carburated engine or an early fuel injected engine that wasn't very well sorted. When I stomped on the go pedal, it had a short delay with weak acceleration and then a longer phase where power came on more gradually building to a peak that was not much below the peak acceleration of Standard Mode.

Not for me. I didn't buy an electric car so it could pretend to be an ICE car! It might help those who have trouble modulating the throttle accurately but there is something so nice about the linear throttle response at all times (when in Standard Mode). I love the flat torque curve. It's especially nice on hilly terrain and in stop-and-go traffic.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd be more interested in using Chill as a "ECO Mode" like I had on my Leaf.


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

littlD said:


> I'd be more interested in using Chill as a "ECO Mode" like I had on my Leaf.


That's my thought, but I only use that on my Leaf when range-anxiety has reached panic levels


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

littlD said:


> I'd be more interested in using Chill as a "ECO Mode" like I had on my Leaf.


Eco mode on the Leaf wasn't quite the same thing. Eco mode changed the accelerator mapping. It mostly required you to push down a little further to obtain the same acceleration. However, if you floored it, it would accelerate just as quickly as regular D mode.

It sounds like "Chill" actually limits acceleration, even when you floor it.


----------



## Nate Crawford (Apr 10, 2017)

garsh said:


> Eco mode on the Leaf wasn't quite the same thing. Eco mode changed the accelerator mapping. It mostly required you to push down a little further to obtain the same acceleration. However, if you floored it, it would accelerate just as quickly as regular D mode.


I used ECO on the leaf mostly to comfortably support the weight of my go-foot. As the car only had traffic-oblivious cruise control, ECO helped avoid cramps on my hour-of-mostly-50 mi/h commute. My leg is eagerly awaiting EAP.


----------



## DXF (Feb 25, 2018)

Nate Crawford said:


> I used ECO on the leaf mostly to comfortably support the weight of my go-foot. As the car only had traffic-oblivious cruise control, ECO helped avoid cramps on my hour-of-mostly-50 mi/h commute. My leg is eagerly awaiting EAP.


This is something I find about the Bolt, too. For longer drives my foot/leg can get rather fatigued unless I'm using the cruise, which is also "traffic oblivious". Fortunately using the Set/Res and steering wheel brake paddle means that even modest highway/interstate and most in-town traffic I'm able to manual adjust cruise to approximate traffic aware cruise. A lot of busy work but avoids the leg cramps of maintaining precise control over extended periods.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

OK, I have one of those G-Techs. We tried to measure the car's performance today on a reasonably flat and car-free stretch of road. There were two of us in the car, one just drove, the other operated the G-Tech. This thing gets GPS signals way faster than your typical cell phone App and it's a precision, calibrated accelerometer inside too. I've used it before testing out my Triumphs. Slight downhill 0-60 mph times were pretty exciting (see attached). Uphills were around 5.0 seconds so I get an average of about 4.8 seconds 0-60. (We decided the latest software update hasn't hobbled the acceleration of the car one bit.) I was trying to get braking distances too but that'll have to wait for another day. I did try a panic stop or two by the way, very solid. But I didn't get a valid measurement this time around. Same with seeing what we get in CHILL mode (thread topic). Stay tuned.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

tencate said:


> OK, I have one of those G-Techs. We tried to measure the car's performance today on a reasonably flat and car-free stretch of road. There were two of us in the car, one just drove, the other operated the G-Tech. This thing gets GPS signals way faster than your typical cell phone App and it's a precision, calibrated accelerometer inside too. I've used it before testing out my Triumphs. Slight downhill 0-60 mph times were pretty exciting (see attached). Uphills were around 5.0 seconds so I get an average of about 4.8 seconds 0-60. (We decided the latest software update hasn't hobbled the acceleration of the car one bit.) I was trying to get braking distances too but that'll have to wait for another day. I did try a panic stop or two by the way, very solid. But I didn't get a valid measurement this time around. Same with seeing what we get in CHILL mode (thread topic). Stay tuned.
> View attachment 9353


Any luck?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Finding time to go and do it? Not yet  Spent the weekend working on the wife's car, no time for fun, and it's raining as well. Might have to wait til next weekend!


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo (Aug 1, 2017)

I don't have my 3 yet...soon though.

But to chime in on Chill Mode.....

I find it's very useful in preventing dog barf, and mother-in-law-y complaints.

Those are 2 great reasons I'll continue to use it on the 3 if either is in the car with me.


----------

